# Ok I had my interview now what?!!



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi, I took the civil service exam in April, got a 93, received a post card from a department, went in for my interview and now I just wait. I called the department but the chief has not called me back. How long do most people wait before they get word? Are they just doing background checks? I am dying to know what is going on. 


Thanks
Leanne


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Don't call them, they'll call you.

They are probably doing the background still. It could take 2-4 months pending on how many applicants they have.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

What did the postcard say..... "having a nice time wish you were here..."?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

My wife always enjoys the "Wish you were her" ones.


----------

